# [S]wo ist x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.03

## Tinitus

Hallo,

warum ist der nvidia Treiber 195.36.03 aus dem portage verschwunden? Mit dem ging endlich mein xine richtig gut.

Wo finde ich das ebuild noch? Bzw. wer hat es noch?

Gruß RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Sun Mar 14, 2010 8:35 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Evildad

Näheres findest Du hier

----------

## Tinitus

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Näheres findest Du hier

 

HALLO,

aber wo kriege ich das ebuild nun her?

G. R.

Edit:

im wirelay Overlay liegt es noch.Last edited by Tinitus on Sun Mar 14, 2010 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

HIER

Dort sollte man alles finden...

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

doch nicht gelöst....

leider gibt es nun ja kein Digest mehr.

Die Sourcefiles für freebsd und x86  fehlen mir

Edit:

OK die Zeilen für x86 und freebsd gelöscht..

----------

## Evildad

Für x86 hier

Edit: Oder so  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> [S]wo ist x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.03

  Gibt es irgendwo einen Index wo man herausfinden kann was nun dieses [S] bedeutet?

.......................................................................................................

Du hast aber schon mitbekommen das es es einen Grund gab das nVidia die "195.36.03" Version zurückgezogen hat?

Es könnte bei Nutzung dieser Version unter Umständen einen Hardware Defekt (mangels Kühlung)  entstehen  :Exclamation: 

siehe zb http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?a=39

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818996-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

PS: ist bei dir evtl. die Suchmaschine defekt?  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [S]wo ist x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.03  Gibt es irgendwo einen Index wo man herausfinden kann was nun dieses [S] bedeutet?
> 
> .......................................................................................................
> 
> Du hast aber schon mitbekommen das es es einen Grund gab das nVidia die "195.36.03" Version zurückgezogen hat?
> ...

 

Da ich eh nur passiv gekühlte Karten habe ist es mir egal  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## Evildad

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: ist bei dir evtl. die Suchmaschine defekt? 

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   
> 
> PS: ist bei dir evtl. die Suchmaschine defekt?  
> 
> 

  Hehe, Sorry, das war nun wirklich nicht bös gemeint!

ich wunderte mich nur ein wenig da hier im Forum die letzten Tage über dieses Thema schon recht viel diskutiert wurde,

siehe zb https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818996.html

Nungut....

@Tinitus

Wenn du immer noch auf der suche nach dem nvidia-drivers-195.36.03.ebuild bist, dann melde dich bei mir via PN

ich hab es noch da, ja und auch die Sources für x86 und auch amd64

Ist das ein wiedergutmach-Angebot?   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

oder man nimmt die neuste beta Version 195.36.15 von nvidia http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2209577

ein umbennen des ebuilds, mit einem anschliessenden ebuild <ebuild> manifest sollte reichen.

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @Tinitus
> 
> Wenn du immer noch auf der suche nach dem nvidia-drivers-195.36.03.ebuild bist, dann melde dich bei mir via PN
> 
> ich hab es noch da, ja und auch die Sources für x86 und auch amd64
> ...

 

Dein Angebot ist für die Katz  :Razz: , mitterweile ist der reparierte 195.36.15 (beta) Treiber veröffentlicht.

ebuild ins Overlay kopieren und basta.

Keine Probleme mehr mit Fans.

----------

## Josef.95

@franz

Ah ok, hatte ich noch nicht mitbekommen...

danke für die Info!

/edit:

huh.., und auch noch den Beitrag von firefly https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6208018.html#6208018 übersehen,

ich glaub ich sollte mal meine Suchmaschine überprüfen...  :Wink: 

Danke

----------

